# lynxmotion SSC-32 Servo Controller



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it possible to link two SSC-32 Servo Controllers together to control 64 servos? I have been using two mini ssc 2's to control most of my haunt. I figured it would be cheaper to expand my haunt with just two ssc-32 instead of 4 mini ssc's. I'll be using the VSA program to control them.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Munster56 said:


> Is it possible to link two SSC-32 Servo Controllers together to control 64 servos? I have been using two mini ssc 2's to control most of my haunt. I figured it would be cheaper to expand my haunt with just two ssc-32 instead of 4 mini ssc's. I'll be using the VSA program to control them.


That will work.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You just need 2 serial/RS232 interfaces - 1 to control each SSC-32. Just be careful if you use a cheapo USB to serial converter as VSA doesn't seem to like some of them.


----------

